# Photoimpact X3 keeps crashing on load window - was working



## Neil23 (Sep 27, 2016)

Can anyone help..
Partner's Windows 10 PC 64 bit where Photoimpact X3 was working all okay ( for months/years)
Two days ago - downloaded ACDSee photo software to view the product - didn't see any benefit in the product and then uninstalled it.
Then - seemingly at the same time - Photoimpact X3 crashes on load window - and will not load at all.

I also use this software on my computer windows 10 64 bit and it works fine.

Removed and reinstalled - same problem
Tried a system restore - same problem
Tried running in safe Mode - same problem

Can anyone help? A much-loved software package by my partner.


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

Howdy Neil, PhotoImpact X3 is still somewhat supported by Corel, and they offer patches and updates there at corel.com/en/

But how did you uninstall ACDSee, which seems to be the conflict? If you just used Control Panel Add/Remove Programs or ACDSee's own uninstaller, it may not have been enough.
You may have to edit the registry, or maybe use a third party uninstaller...(easiest method)
Revo (free):
http://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/revo_uninstaller.html
IObit (free):
http://www.iobit.com/en/advanceduninstaller.php

IF the uninstallers don't work out for you, and you are comfortable with editing the registry, I have some suggestions.


----------



## Neil23 (Sep 27, 2016)

Many thanks - it seems that one was the cause for the other - it still doesn't work... yes it was initially uninstalled via control panel... and then subsequently when we couldn't get Photoimpact to work via Revo...


----------



## Neil23 (Sep 27, 2016)

ps.. we contacted Corel via chat and they replied that this version wasn't supported for Windows 10.. although it seems to be available for download for Windows 10 - although that seems to be an APP - not sure how an 'app' can work on Windows 10...


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

Yeah, I bet they wanted you to pay for the "compatible app" download too?  (in all fairness, I use Corel's PaintShop Pro, older version X4, and like it OK)
Anyway, going on the fact that PI X3 is working fine on the other computer, AND assuming ACDSee is the conflicting culprit with the computer in question, it seems to me that removing all traces of ACDSee might help. That's why I mentioned registry before. Not sure which version of ACDSee you have, but the following may help.

First create a Restore Point!! And second create a Registry backup!!
Pretty sure you know how to make a Restore Point, but you should know my experience is with Window 7, but I think Win10 is similar in the context I'll refer to.

Start>Programs>Run... then type "regedit" no quote marks.

Choose File from the top menu, and select "Export..." (Or select/expand Computer, depending on your window view there.) Name it and give it a destination (I suggest Desktop so you can easily find it) then Save. Should now be on your desktop as (named file).reg. Good? you have a backup, just in case!

The following is a quote from a website, I'll give the source link below. If you carefully follow the instructions and don't mess with anything else, you'll be fine. The registry is a rather long tree in the Windows folder hierarchy, so just pay attention and be patient...


Run Registry Editor
Find and delete all registry entries of the program in HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\ACD Systems International Inc.\, HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\ACD Systems International Inc.\ and HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\
Find and delete all files of the program in system folders C:\Program Files\ACD Systems International Inc.\, C:\Document and Settings\All Users\Application Data\ACD Systems International Inc.\ and C:\Documents and Settings\%USER%\Application Data\ACD Systems International Inc.\.
NOTE: We recommend only for advanced computer users, manually edit the registry and remove ACDSee because deleting any single registry error leads to a serious problem or even a system crash.

The backslash equals expanding the the directory "tree" as you go along.
OK so the above was from this website, so you can have a look:
http://un-install.info/86441/uninstall-acdsee.html

Don't try this if you aren't confident and clear with the instructions! I've done the regedit thing many times, with different programs, but always carefully!


----------



## Neil23 (Sep 27, 2016)

We have already removed ACDSee... and using Revo uninstalled it... not sure how to get to the 'Powerful' scan on IOrbit if it has already been removed.. not appearing in programme files/folders - now looking at the registry editor...


----------



## Neil23 (Sep 27, 2016)

There are a number of folders which appear...

after Start>Programs>Run... then type "regedit" no quote marks.

Choose File from the top menu, and select "Export..."

so which one on the left panel to highlight and export?


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

Choose the topmost left panel entry (which should be) labeled Computer. Select (highlight) that to basically select everything in the folder tree then right click, or from the top menu pull down, File.
Export should be in the context box that appears.


----------



## Neil23 (Sep 27, 2016)

Okay... just want to make sure exactly what gets deleted including 'linespaces etc' - so do I simply delete the red and save?

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\WOW6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ShellCompatibility] [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\WOW6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ShellCompatibility\Applications] [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\WOW6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ShellCompatibility\Applications\acdsee10.exe] "NOTHREADUSECHECKS"="" "Version"="10,*;10.*" [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\WOW6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ShellCompatibility\Applications\acdsee11.exe] "NOTHREADUSECHECKS"="" "Version"="11,*;11.*" [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\WOW6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ShellCompatibility\Applications\bridge.exe] "NOTHREADUSECHECKS"="" "Version"="1.*;2.*"

NOT SURE IF RELEVANT OR KEY... but also when Photoimpact doesn't load - go to Event Viewer and the following shows under ERRORS

Volume Shadow Copy Service error: Unexpected error querying for the IVssWriterCallback interface. hr = 0x80070005, Access is denied.
. This is often caused by incorrect security settings in either the writer or requestor process.

Operation:
Gathering Writer Data

Context:
Writer Class Id: {7e47b561-971a-46e6-96b9-696eeaa53b2a}
Writer Name: MSMQ Writer (MSMQ)
Writer Instance Name: MSMQ Writer (MSMQ)
Writer Instance ID: {3c8a6b4b-c662-4b47-9074-ada575d83686}

Volume Shadow Copy Service error: Unexpected error querying for the IVssWriterCallback interface. hr = 0x80070005, Access is denied.
. This is often caused by incorrect security settings in either the writer or requestor process.

Operation:
Gathering Writer Data

Context:
Writer Class Id: {e8132975-6f93-4464-a53e-1050253ae220}
Writer Name: System Writer
Writer Instance ID: {02490b93-e72d-4d28-9e8d-b23173da013c}

Volume Shadow Copy Service error: Unexpected error querying for the IVssWriterCallback interface. hr = 0x80070005, Access is denied.
. This is often caused by incorrect security settings in either the writer or requestor process.

Operation:
Gathering Writer Data

Context:
Writer Class Id: {7e47b561-971a-46e6-96b9-696eeaa53b2a}
Writer Name: MSMQ Writer (MSMQ)
Writer Instance Name: MSMQ Writer (MSMQ)
Writer Instance ID: {3c8a6b4b-c662-4b47-9074-ada575d83686}

Volume Shadow Copy Service error: Unexpected error querying for the IVssWriterCallback interface. hr = 0x80070005, Access is denied.
. This is often caused by incorrect security settings in either the writer or requestor process.

Operation:
Gathering Writer Data

Context:
Writer Class Id: {e8132975-6f93-4464-a53e-1050253ae220}
Writer Name: System Writer
Writer Instance ID: {02490b93-e72d-4d28-9e8d-b23173da013c}


----------



## Neil23 (Sep 27, 2016)

ps.. is it possible to use iOrbit to remove the contents from the registry? Not being my computer but my partner's I don't wish to cause it to crash....


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

I don't believe IObit would help now, it's just another uninstaller like Revo. ACDSee probably wouldn't show up anyway since you've already ran an uninstall. Trouble is they can still leave behind bits and pieces in the registry. I'm going on the assumption that there may be some conflict due to those bits. It may not work, but it eliminates a possible cause. So, yes you can delete any entry that specifically references ACDSee or ACD Systems - but nothing else!
If you've backed up the registry, create a restore point before deleting stuff.

The Volume Shadow Copy error sounds nearly exactly what was posted here in the Microsoft Community forums:
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...eviously/5c85d3ec-adc9-4a75-ab30-13e2cb4e09af
Wonder if you or your partner posted that? Just curious...unfortunately there are no replies to that yet.


----------



## Neil23 (Sep 27, 2016)

Hi, yes that is our post... will get onto the registry issue....


----------



## Neil23 (Sep 27, 2016)

Hi, yes that is our post... have removed the registry entry(s) and no difference...


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

OK Neil, I was afraid of that, but I felt it _might _have worked....but I commend you for getting in there and getting your hands dirty, so to speak, and also for doing research. I know it was a hassle, but thanks for trying. Keep your registry backup for a while, just to make sure the system runs OK otherwise.
And now you know how to do it in case the occasion ever arises in the future!

What bothers me now is that Corel said PI X3 and Win 10 aren't mutually supportive, but you still have a machine than runs X3 with Win10.
So there's one more thing to check on the computer in question. It's another long shot, but easily done.

Check to see if Volume Shadow service is actually running.
Again, from Start>Run type in "services.msc" The window that opens will have listed Name, Description, Status, Startup Type, etc. at the top.
Scroll on down the alphabetical list to find Volume Shadow Copy under the Name column at the top of the window. You want check the Status and Startup Type. There may be just a blank space in Status, but Startup Type should show something. Select the Volume Shadow entry and right click. The context box that shows should show Start and Properties, among others. You can choose Start from there,
OR choose Properties to open another window which allows you to choose the Startup Type. In that window there's a Startup Type pull down which will give you the option of Automatic or Manual, etc. So change it to Automatic, Apply and OK, if go you that route. Close all windows, shouldn't have to save, but you might restart the computer.

As I said, it's another long shot....


----------



## Neil23 (Sep 27, 2016)

Checked and that is running...


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

Well another long shot there...so I'm out of ideas, and I know how frustrating it is to have a program you really like stop working because of OS incompatibility, or whatever. No one else has chimed in with other suggestions, and I feel you've diligently looked elsewhere to no avail.

You mention the X3 APP for Windows 10, well that is an actual thing! Win10 does apps, I just learned. But it stinks you have to pay for something you already own to make it work with Windows 10.
This is maybe not what you want hear, but there are fairly powerful free photo editors out there, many used and recommended by members here. New software does take getting used to, it is the way of the computer world. I've used Irfanview, http://www.irfanview.com/ 
and really does a lot if you dig into it. Many more are suggested at the top of the Digital Photography and Imaging section of this forum.
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/look-here-first-for-free-photo-editing-software.496808/

Hope you find a solution to your problem, and if you do I'd like to know about it. Sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## Neil23 (Sep 27, 2016)

My partner has downloaded (from Corel) PaintShop PRo x9? and that works fine - although doesn't have the same features (annoyingly) as X3 and would have be bought... will keep you posted if we have any ideas... meanwhile the Photoimpact X3 software works fine on my computer... also a Windows 10 64 Bit...


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

Neil23 said:


> will keep you posted if we have any ideas... meanwhile the Photoimpact X3 software works fine on my computer... also a Windows 10 64 Bit...


PaintShop Pro is a good choice! Thanks for updating here if you can...enjoy X3 on your 'puter while you can.
Cheers, and best of luck!


----------



## katherine268 (Oct 23, 2016)

try KrojamSoft PhotoViewerPro


----------

